# The Teenage Phase



## Dallas Gold

I'm just curious about when the teenage phase begins for our pups, so I'd appreciate members taking part in this poll. If you want to give a few examples of teenage behaviors I'd appreciate it!


----------



## inge

I am no help, as I seriously doubt my girls ever went through that phase...no complaints here!


----------



## Dallas Gold

inge said:


> I am no help, as I seriously doubt my girls ever went through that phase...no complaints here!


I added the poll after you posted. Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I should add, Yogi is 8.5 months and so far so good! I think Toby's teenage phase was actually about 5 years!


----------



## Vhuynh2

No teenage phase.. Yet, I guess. (Molly is 17 months.)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Finn never went through a teenage phase. The first four months of life with Finn were pretty exhausting simply because of his energy level, but at about the six month mark I noticed he was getting calmer and things have only improved since that time. I kept reading that he would stop listening when he went through the teen phase, but fortunately he never did that. I kept waiting for him to tune me out, but it didn't happen. I consider myself very lucky!

From everything I've read about Yogi and his personality, I have a feeling he's going to do fine and be a very nice teenage boy!


----------



## Brave

Umm... Bear went deaf at about 8-9 months I think. I know I was pulling my hair out trying to get him to listen. But he is soooooo good now. I hope that was it. If so, we'll be spoiled for the next pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Bernie hit the teenage stage at around *6 months*, and he's for the most part come out of it at about a year old. Now his issues are more anxiety related - no more staring you straight in the face and blatantly ignoring commands. Oliver on the hand entered the teenage phase right about at *8 months*. I remember it very clearly because it was the day of his CGC test :doh:. We did pass, but I'm contemplating retaking the class again just to reinforce all we've learned while he's acting a fool as a teenager.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Having boarded a ton of teenaged dogs, I think that the number one most common behavior is the dog who was so totally into his/her person suddenly becomes a lot more interested in the outside world. They don't seem to listen as well (hey lady, I'm busy here, be witcha in a minute). A lot of them become a lot less reliable with the off leash recall in a distracting place. 
I always laugh gently when people post that their 2, 3, 4 month old golden has a "100% reliable recall". Um, yeah. Just wait a few months. Most of them are reliable at that young age, but when the teen phase hits, suddenly they turn, as Brave said, totally deaf. 
Luckily, they recover their manners when they grow out of that phase.
For some the phase is remarkably obvious. For others, you have to be looking to see it. For some, doesn't seem to happen at all.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Having boarded a ton of teenaged dogs, I think that the number one most common behavior is the dog who was so totally into his/her person suddenly becomes a lot more interested in the outside world. They don't seem to listen as well (hey lady, I'm busy here, be witcha in a minute). A lot of them become a lot less reliable with the off leash recall in a distracting place.
> I always laugh gently when people post that their 2, 3, 4 month old golden has a "100% reliable recall". Um, yeah. Just wait a few months. Most of them are reliable at that young age, but when the teen phase hits, suddenly they turn, as Brave said, totally deaf.
> Luckily, they recover their manners when they grow out of that phase.
> For some the phase is remarkably obvious. For others, you have to be looking to see it. For some, doesn't seem to happen at all.


So it seems the next few months will be when Yogi possibly enters this phase, if at all. Paws crossed!! He really has been a dream puppy so far :smooch:, so I'm hoping in a year or so I can participate in this poll and report NONE! :crossfing To hedge our bets we'll continue with training and socialization!


----------



## Megora

Jacks never went through the phase that I remember. 

Bertie hit it between 7 and 8 months. How I'd define it was I went from using minimal food in training at class time to having to pull the treats out and work to keep his attention. It really isn't a bad thing, I don't think. I think mainly he blossomed into this social butterfly who is so EXCITED about meeting everyone. Which isn't always a good thing when you want your dog to completely ignore everyone and everything else.  

We were doing figure 8's in novice comp class last week and he was SO HAPPY EXCLAMATION POINTS~!!!!!! to be there and wanted to meet the world. <- I really loved having the little locomotive working with me, but it definitely was a lot more work than I was when he was younger.


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Having boarded a ton of teenaged dogs, I think that the number one most common behavior is the dog who was so totally into his/her person suddenly becomes a lot more interested in the outside world. They don't seem to listen as well (hey lady, I'm busy here, be witcha in a minute). A lot of them become a lot less reliable with the off leash recall in a distracting place.


I think that is the best description I have ever read of it. I know with Bear his off leash reliability just disappeared. This was when he was still allowed activity and it would take me literally 30 minutes to get him inside. I think his brain was thinking, "mom! Shut it!! This is the most interesting blade of grass in the history of the world!!!!!! OMG WAS THAT A BIRD?? Stick!!!!......"


15 minutes later


"Why's mom exasperated?"




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Dallas Gold said:


> So it seems the next few months will be when Yogi possibly enters this phase, if at all. Paws crossed!! He really has been a dream puppy so far :smooch:, so I'm hoping in a year or so I can participate in this poll and report NONE! :crossfing To hedge our bets we'll continue with training and socialization!



That was Oliver. He was a dream puppy, super easy to train, top student in every class. In our CGC class every would oo and ahh at him. He probably could have passed the test the first day of class. Then the day of the test came and everyone was shocked by his behavior. He didn't want to listen, he was much more interested in everything else BUT me. And its pretty much continued to be that way for the past month. Mom has suddenly become very uncool. My trainer, and everyone I've talked to has just said to keep at training, short simple commands, and he'll grow out of it. Luckily his recall is still pretty much solid. Called him off chasing a bunny the other day. So that is a relief. But now I'll tell him to sit and he stares at me and ignores me. *sigh*


----------



## Katduf

Bear is immature for his age, so he's just coming out of that stage now (16 months...). Worst thing he does? Accost passers by for pats, and demands play from every dog on the planet. Besides that, it's all good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla was such an incredibly difficult and horrible puppy until 11 month 2 weeks and 4 days that the teenage phase would have meant better behavior.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon didn't go through that stage, he is the best of all our Goldens (a real Angel) . Now he was a rescue and even at 4 months I think they know how much different their life is compared to before.
Yogi is so good I don't think you will ever have problems along the way, they are all so different and I wouldn't have changed any one of mine........Goldens are the Best!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping Up!


----------



## Davidrob2

I think Harry is in the middle of it now. Loose leash walking seems to be a thing of the past as well as down stays when I stop to speak to someone. As soon as we pass the neighbor's house on our way home from our walks, he starts jumping and biting at the leash. Last night and this morning he has been particularly bad about jumping when he is excited. I thought we had tackled those behaviors months ago. I don't even want to test how far the distracted recall has regressed.:uhoh:

I also think the teenage behavior has been compounded by a change in his routine and anxiety levels -- husband overseas, boys coming and going at all hours and me gone a lot the past week (health issues with my parents). It hasn't helped that we've had "monsoons" in the mid Atlantic recently and he has been cooped up inside. 

I still see a lot of the "good Harry." I'm looking forward to the day he reemerges to stay.


----------



## MercyMom

Mercy's teenage phase began at 4 months. She started ignoring the down command. She still ignores the down command 50% of the time.: At 16 months, we have had to put a spray collar on her for barking during the night. These youngins need plenty of exercise each day I'll tell you. Mercy still protests something she deems uncomfortable by mouthing.:yuck:


----------



## SMBC

Champs began at around 6 months...

How did I know? Because he would do things he knew he wasn't supposed to do and look at me while he was doing it. For instance, Champ would come up on our bed, and for some reason, he would like to then try to stand on my husbands night stand. While he was doing it he would look at me, then I would say champ off, he would get off, and while looking at me again, slowly put his paws back on it, and stare at me. He has been testing the limits with me for a couple weeks now...

Oh did I also mention I found him on our dining room table? Ya...the picture is in another thread but it's pretty hilarious!


----------



## Sampson's Mom

When my perfect little puppy turned six months, it was like someone flicked a switch to "fresh"! His recall is now completely unreliable so "off leash" is no longer in our vocabulary for the time being. He looks at me sometimes like "Why are you still talking? NOBODY is listening to you!" So fresh! He's lucky he's cute. How long does this last?? Lol!


----------



## Mayve

Well...we are in it now Sage is 9 months and in heat on top of it...so could be exaggerated by the two situations. I would not say she is horrible but more like distracted more easily and less likely to do what I ask in certain situations. We are training through it and while polite greetings still elude us the rest of the problem areas are working themselves out. She is sillier too and takes a bit longer to settle when she goes all ADD on me...and I mean no disrespect but it is trully like that....we are doing one thing and something grabs her interest now shes off on that and then the next minute something else engages her....
It can be exhausting...but so worth it. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom

7 months is when it started!


----------



## airforcewife

Padme is currently in "teenage phase" she is 10 months. We have recently been trying to not kennel her while we leave and always have some sort of surprise when we get home


----------



## sam'smama

My Sam is 6 months old, and Im pretty sure he has been in the teenage phase since birth! He is rotten! Lol!


----------



## Alaska7133

Golden # 1 Tiger was a wild thing until age 2, then she mellowed and didn't act out so much. There was no teenage phase, she was born wild.
Golden #2 Pennie was a teenager from 6 months to 2 years old.
Golden #3 Hunter we got when he was about 1-1/2 yrs old. Totally mellow, I think previous owner continuously kenneled his whole life before we got him.
Golden #4 Reilly lasted from 4 months to 9 months.
Golden #5 Lucy from 12 months to 15 months.

On golden #5, I did have a heads up from her breeder about when to expect it. She told me ahead of time and sure enough I couldn't believe how exactly on the money she was. 

Barb, you're right I love hearing a puppy owner say how wonderful their recall is at 4 months. Then at 8 months they don't know what happened.

Every dog is different.


----------



## Katduf

Bear is 22 months and still in teenage phase. His personality is bigger than him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl will be 7 months Friday. Recently she seems not to be as focused nor responsive as she has been. Stinker!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Oakly forgot everything he ever knew at 8 months and took a couple of months to relearn the stuff he "forgot". Interesting phase for sure.


----------



## Beck

coaraujo said:


> That was Oliver. He was a dream puppy, super easy to train, top student in every class. In our CGC class every would oo and ahh at him. He probably could have passed the test the first day of class. Then the day of the test came and everyone was shocked by his behavior. He didn't want to listen, he was much more interested in everything else BUT me. And its pretty much continued to be that way for the past month. Mom has suddenly become very uncool. My trainer, and everyone I've talked to has just said to keep at training, short simple commands, and he'll grow out of it. Luckily his recall is still pretty much solid. Called him off chasing a bunny the other day. So that is a relief. But now I'll tell him to sit and he stares at me and ignores me. *sigh*


Aura is exactly like that. During puppy school everyone one was jealous of her because she kept winning the prizes. She was very obedient. Then the week of graduation she went into her teenage phase. It was shocking. Everyone kept laughing every time she ignored us. We nearly didn't pass. We then waited a month until she started settling down and listening again and then began the adult manners class. During the 7 week course she was on and off in her teenage phase. Now at 7.5 months we find her outside just wanting to explore and not listen to us. Also with our cat she has gone back to chasing him. We are doing small training sessions with her throughout the day to try and refocus her attention back onto us. It's almost like having a puppy again. The hardest thing is not to laugh when she is doing something she shouldn't be such as making a pile to lay on with l the clean socks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sam Hill

Jaxx is 14 months. He is so bad and so much fun. I hope he stays this way the next 20 years. Everyday I love him more


----------



## meadows

At 7 months, Marvin went from magnificent to mischievous. We love our little teen boy but he has tested many limits!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's dad

Daisy was a perfect pup but, from about 1 year to 18 months she was a royal pain. During that 6 months I used to say that it's too bad I had her micro chipped because, if she ran away someone would find us and bring her back (joking of course. Well, at least mostly.) She's 7 now and with the exception of that 6 month period has been the best behaved dog I've ever had. She may not be the brightest bulb in the box but, she will do anything she thinks you want, just to make you happy.


----------

